# xp3 a little noisy????



## rg500 (May 8, 2010)

I bought this filter used and set it up and noticed it was a little noisy. No air in the system at all. So I decided to take a look at the impeller assembly. I noticed that only one side had the rubber bushing and the other end of the shaft went right into the cover. It was kind of loose so I thought that was where the noise was coming from. So I went to a store to see where I can find the cover or impeller assembly. But the new xp3 uses two rubber bushing. As you can see in the picture, that black piece in the cover is actually metal. The shaft does not touch that part unless it is worn out. The shaft just sits in the groove in the cover. So I'm wondering was mine xp3 modified or did they make them like that. I have no ideal how old the xp3 is. All the filters I've owned in the past always had two bushing assembly. It only makes sense to keep the impeller true and straight and to dampen the vibration. You think I can just buy a new style cover and buy the extra bushing and it would fit? Any suggestion would be appreciated.


----------

